# Grooming table



## SarahMelisse (Jul 14, 2011)

Anyone have any great sites for buying a grooming table? I'm looking for something that will fold up and has a little storage drawer/box for nail clippers and a couple combs. Even better... does anyone here make tables they sell?


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a file for download on the rabbitgeek

Terrie Sullivan's Pictorial Guide to making a grooming table.
http://www.rabbitgeek.com/file/wooden_grooming_table.pdf

If you want to make for an angora rabbit, do not add side walls so you can use the blower around the sides of the rabbit.

You can put a box under the top for nail clippers and slicker brushes.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## SarahMelisse (Jul 14, 2011)

rabbitgeek said:


> I have a file for download on the rabbitgeek
> 
> Terrie Sullivan's Pictorial Guide to making a grooming table.
> http://www.rabbitgeek.com/file/wooden_grooming_table.pdf
> ...


Ooo! Thanks for the link. I may have to muster up the willpower for another DIY project.


----------



## T. Stine (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi, I am a dog groomer of 20 years. My current table I purchased on E-bay. I order many of my supplies from Groomer's Choice. They sell various tables, tool caddys and other useful items. I have always been pleased with their customer service. You can ask them for samples of shampoos, etc. It is hard to beat E-bay when it comes to good prices, you can always check Craigs List as well. Hope you find one.


----------

